# BARITONE TOURNAMENT (By Request Teacher-Student): Battistini vs Sarobe



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Mattia Battistini, Italy, 1856-1928 (defeated Maestri 11-1, Urbano 14-0)

https://www.talkclassical.com/69234-baritone-tournament-bonus-matchup.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/70486-baritone-tournament-bonus-matchup.html






Celestino Sarobe, Spain, 1892-1952






'Si puo?' from Leoncavallo's _Pagliacci_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sarobe was a new one on me (he doesn't even get a mention in Steane's _The Grand Tradition_) and he was something of a discovery. I really enjoyed his performance, which was excellently characterised as well as beautifully sung. We don't hear baritones like this very often (if ever) these days.

But he is up against the great Battistini. OK, at the beginning, I thought his _Si puo_ a bit matter of fact. It didn't make me sit up and listen as it is meant to do, but then he draws you in and the greater beauty of his voice, allied to his perfect legato won me over. Battistini wins, but very pleased to have heard Sarobe.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Celestino made it superbly against the mythos Mattia. VERY pleasant outcome from the Spaniard. He ISN'T better than Mattia (almost no one is) but I voted for him because his GREAT effort. *Celestino here* (unfairly & very sentimentally)

(I liked also more the second recording as sound quality) Thanks Bonetan & Friends.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with Tsaraslondon. Battistini is supreme, but it's rather mind-blowing to keep discovering superb baritones from before WW II. Somehow we've lost the recipe.

Don't you love Battistini's swagger? Just when you think his climactic note couldn't be more intense he adds that extra little push at the end, but without a hint of strain. Somehow I always picture him as Cyrano in a plumed hat, improvising verses while fencing with two opponents simultaneously.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness! If ever I have heard a more committed, passionate, involved delivery than Battistini's, I don't know when or where. Save for his 1 missed low note on the 2nd "signori" at the beginning(who cares?) it was simply beautifully done with intense feeling.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

I think Battistini wins, but Sarobe does very well indeed. The basic sound of the voice is not very similar to Battistini, and he doesn't have his teacher's perfect legato (though it's still quite good), but you do hear the same attention to details, words, and characterization as Battistini, as well as some impressive breath control. Sarobe does have better low notes.



Woodduck said:


> it's rather mind-blowing to keep discovering superb baritones from before WW II


They seem to be endless!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I feel a little sad for the great singers in this competition whose only deficit is being up against greater ones. It's good that they aren't around to care what we do or say about them (not that they would or should anyway...).


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Not much to add to the discussion, I have never heard Celestino Sarobe before and he comes as pleasant surprise. His range is impressive and he does nice vocal characterization, but Battistini operates at another level, it seems.


----------

